# Hollywood Choirs Sibelius soundset



## Gil (May 29, 2019)

Hello!

I would like to use Hollywood Choirs with Sibelius.

Even though a few tips are available at http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=55260, I would like something more integrated, ultimately a Sibelius soundset.

If someone has tips, resources or even a soundset, it'll be great!

Thanks a lot!
Best regards,
Gil.

PS: I'm on Mac.


----------

